# 6-5-2021



## CPD67 (Mar 7, 2017)

Well I got out Saturday morning and I decided to stay in state water’s and fish public numbers so we didn’t catch great big snappers but we did get our 8 by 6:30 and messed around and got a couple gags and a blackie to boot








































The ole Regulator ran like a top and the crew was happy. 
We used pin fish and live cigars.
The deepest spot we fished was 60’ . 
10oz eggs, 100# braided main lime with 80# mono top shots , 12’ long 40# Fluorocarbon leaders and the old school charter boat mustad 10 oo hooks. 
Tight lines friends.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

Nice day out!!!


----------



## iJabo (Jul 6, 2013)

You guys kill it. If you don't mind me asking, do you change anything up to catch the gags? We went out to 300 feet and dropped big ruby reds down after we got our snapper limit. We were hoping to catch a couple of gags down there but we still caught only snapper... We can't seem to get through to the gags when there are snapper everywhere...


----------



## CPD67 (Mar 7, 2017)

iJabo said:


> You guys kill it. If you don't mind me asking, do you change anything up to catch the gags? We went out to 300 feet and dropped big ruby reds down after we got our snapper limit. We were hoping to catch a couple of gags down there but we still caught only snapper... We can't seem to get through to the gags when there are snapper everywhere...


Man it tuff for sure but when I find gags it’s usually on spots that have AJ’s over the spot and I only fish a loop knot. I prefer a canoe man loop knot . A loop knot gives a live bait a chance to look natural to the gags. It’s the only knot I use when live bait fishing. If I’m dropping dead baits I use a snell knot …. And I always use a long long leader. I’ve found the more distance you can put between the egg sinker and the bait the more strikes I get and that turns into more hookups. Hopefully this information will help you in someway… tight lines and be safe out there.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)




----------



## bassmasterffej (Feb 4, 2020)

Nice!


----------



## iJabo (Jul 6, 2013)

CPD67 said:


> Man it tuff for sure but when I find gags it’s usually on spots that have AJ’s over the spot and I only fish a loop knot. I prefer a canoe man loop knot . A loop knot gives a live bait a chance to look natural to the gags. It’s the only knot I use when live bait fishing. If I’m dropping dead baits I use a snell knot …. And I always use a long long leader. I’ve found the more distance you can put between the egg sinker and the bait the more strikes I get and that turns into more hookups. Hopefully this information will help you in someway… tight lines and be safe out there.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks for the advice. I use a snell knot almost exclusively, so I will try the loop knot you referenced. We use about 6 feet of 60lbs mono leader for snapper, but bump that up to 6-8 feet of 80lbs flouro when targeting grouper. I have had good luck with scamp doing this, but have not been able to consistently boat gags, so I will give that a shot.


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

that mangrove ought to count on your aggregate, not on your 2 ars.
y'all got a bunch of good eating.
jack


----------



## CPD67 (Mar 7, 2017)

jack2 said:


> that mangrove ought to count on your aggregate, not on your 2 ars.
> y'all got a bunch of good eating.
> jack


There were two more red snapper not in the picture of the fish laying in the floor of the boat


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

Nice ! I haven't put a good gag in the boat in quite some time. 

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------

